
2017 California Autonomous Vehicle Disengagement Reports Are Out - platinum1
https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/disengagement_report_2017
======
platinum1
No real surprises here, but the notable front runners are Waymo, with 352544.2
miles and 63 disengagements (5595.9 disengagements/mile) and GM Cruise with
131675.94 miles and 105 disengagements (1254.1 disengagements/mile).

A distant third is Nissan with 5007 miles and 24 disengagements, for 208.6
disengagements/mile.

All others have less than 5000 miles driven and less than 200
miles/disengagement

~~~
martind81
I wonder why Uber isn't in the list? Definitely saw some Uber Volvos in SF
last year.

~~~
platinum1
Great question, I didn't even notice that. Based on this article
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/uber-
signs-d...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/uber-signs-deal-
to-buy-24000-autonomous-vehicles-from-
volvo/2017/11/20/d6038f28-ce2a-11e7-81bc-c55a220c8cbe_story.html?utm_term=.1112b862dd1e)),
it might be that they aren't doing development themselves, and are co-working
with Volvo to do their development, but I don't see Volvo on the list either.

